# What is your type?



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Myself is the most important thing I would like to have in a romantic partner.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

A pair or tits and a pussy :bo 

Jokes aside, I don't necessarily have a specific taste. But I'm usually drawn to the smile first.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

a heart pulse, but not having one isn't necessarily a deal breaker


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Heartbeat.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

pink sweet deep pwussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> a heart pulse, but not having one isn't necessarily a deal breaker


:lol It's never too late to have a cold one.

Seriously, I do find it important to be physically attracted to my woman. As far as qualities, if she can make me smile , she's won my heart.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ion got no type, bad bitches is the only thing that I like.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

To be honest, I don't actually have any real life dating experience because I'm not always the best conversationalist with new people.

However, I obviously can still _imagine_ the attributes I would like a romantic partner to have.

Good sense of humour
Intelligent
Open Minded
Either not religious but spiritual or not religious nor spiritual
Kind
Polite (I can't stand people with no manners or etiquette)
Ideally loves animals and nature
Loves food
Charming
I'm not fussed on whether a guy is confident or shy, but I can't stand arrogance.
Loyal
Strong willed but not to the point of extreme stubbornness
Loves me


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

A woman with a sense of humour. People that take themselves too seriously are a turn off in general.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sociopath who is almost as unimpressed with my manhood as I am with her womanhood.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The first thing that I'm usually drawn to is a cute face. As for personality type, I find that I'm attracted to demure and carefree types, ones who do not seek attention or approval from others. A kind disposition is most welcome as well.

Also, one who is not afraid of donning leather or the like.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Someone FUN and laid back.

Seriously, I don't want dating or relationships to be a chore. I want to be enjoying myself when I'm around that person. It helps a lot if we have some things in common we can enjoy doing together. 

Girl's got to be reasonably intelligent, and NICE (lot of bitches in this country). I can't overstate that. There are so many stuck up, bitchy, entitled chicks out there prancing around like they're god's gift to men. I don't waste my time on them. 

I like open minded people. I typical avoid religious women (though _spiritual_ doesn't bother me). It's not a total deal breaker though, but I typically find religious people annoying. It's not so much what they believe in that bugs me, just the idea that everyone else should believe it too.

Physically, I really like a girl with a nice butt and a nice pair of legs. Pretty eyes are nice too, and a nice smile. I think I value a girl's facial features more than most guys (who care more about the body) I generally prefer darker haired girls, but it's not a must. And I usually like dating younger girls. I'm in my thirties, so typically girls in their twenties.

Oh, and I love a girl who gives good head:wink2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> The first thing that I'm usually drawn to is a cute face. As for personality type, I find that I'm attracted to demure and carefree types, ones who do not seek attention or approval from others. A kind disposition is most welcome as well.
> 
> Also, one who is not afraid of donning leather or the like.


Along with having a very ample bosom of the utmost suppleness and no desire for kids, I pretty much have to agree with this, with particular focus on the cute face and penchant for leather clothes. wens


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

opps double post.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The sex robot Jason Lee was trying to develop in the movie Mumford. 

I like a good sense of humor, adventurous a nice smike and a cute face. I also have a thing about hands, not a sexual thing like Team Feet but unattractive hands can be off putting to me. I'm Jerry from the Man Hands episode.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

1) Im a face guy, first and foremost, she has to have a pretty face. 

2) Has to have a decent ass. 

2.a) Always check out her hands and feet. If she don't take care of those, she don't take care of her vagina.

3) Sense of humor, intelligence, trust, and open minded are next in what I call the personality package. 

3.a) I will always let my girl have a girls night, and do her own thing. She has to do the same. Cant stand whiny, clingy bitches who dont let me go out.

Note: I actually like small tits. So tits aren't an issue for me. A to DD, that shit is fine by me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tall with big feet. I also prefer brunettes, but I'm not picky in that category. Good sense of humor and fan of sports is also nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Tall with big feet. I also prefer brunettes


Bigfoot approves of your type.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Never been with anyone ever, so take my 'type' with a grain of salt.

Good-natured, calm, kind, laid back, fair tempered (NOT a hot head), physically affectionate, adventurous, but assertive and serious when necessary. Relatively intelligent, meaning we have to be able to have some deep conversations, but you don't need to be college educated per say.

As for looks, race is of little importance to me, but I kinda like husky men with a little bit of chub, but big/strong arms and shoulders and, while I really love tall men, men under 6' and even under 5'5 are not out of the question. And I'm fond of freckles and a nice, fat ass. Oh...and I'm found of thinner wrists and nice, thick, long fingers.

Also, ya'll gotta like to eat. I want a boyfriend I can feed and cuddle with, basically.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never had a relationship or even come close to one; but I do have a idea of what I like.

Generally, personality wise, I want someone who's carefree and laid back, funny, sweet, good heart. But someone who also respects themselves and has a strong sense of will, work ethic and drive; someone who doesn't respect themselves and doesn't strive to be the best they can be is a general turn off for me as a whole.

Physically, I won't say I am too picky, less so with men then women really; through I prefer someone is of more average size and not too skinny or fat.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

For me, they gotta have a sense of humor. I'm the kind of person that loves to joke around and doesn't take stuff too seriously, sooo I need someone who loves to do the same thing. Can't have someone too damn serious because that's boring as hell! Lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Personality: Someone with a good sense of humour, fairly independent, fairly laid back (but not as laid back as myself otherwise shit will never get done around the house), intelligent, someone with a career focus. Not really picky about what career, just that they have a goal of doing something with their life and that they're working towards it. 

Looks: Pretty face, nice eyes, cute smile. I have a preference for blondes but i'll take any hair colour really. Tits don't matter as long as they're not an A cup, has to have a decent ass, petite enough so i can throw her around the bedroom (which covers a lot of people tbh) but i'm also not adverse to taller chicks.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Big metal claws


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Physically, hard to describe, lets just say I like curves and someone who knows their sexy.

Personality, Someone who cares for others, doesn't wish harm on others and loves others, even her enemies, loves sex, flirty, has fun, not jealous, not money hungry and doesn't need money to have fun(looks more to being social/loving/pleasing each other, basically social fun) basically a Christian/Biblical woman, a woman of YHWH(God:The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit).

Edit: Back to looks, someone who has the following body that looks like Nikki Bella, Paige, Lita, Trish Stratus, Chyna and etc is considered attractive to me, I like women with muscle and women without, I like a wide variety of the female body as long as it's hygenic(if it don't stink...) and feminine.






























































































































































































*


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Kind
Good sense of humor
Polite
Kinky sex

but mostly a big pair of boobs, nice ass and a good pink pussy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Ion got no type, bad bitches is the only thing that I like.


:lmao the clowning this line received.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Pretty face is the first thing and a girl who takes care of her body, ie.. no chubbiness. Might sound a bit shallow but it's true and most guys would say the same.

Sense of humour as well, someone who likes to have fun. A woman who is into sport is also a great bonus.


----------



## Double Axehandle (Apr 8, 2015)

5 phalanges and a firm grip.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Ion got no type, bad bitches is the only thing that I like.


I was wondering what took so long for this line to drop in this thread. :jay2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Cooks well, not too skinny, good conversationalist, isn't averse to getting high fairly often :side:, doesn't nag or get too clingy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fit redheads who can take a joke.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

1. I only date Latina/Cuban/Puerto Rican,Caucasian,Asian,and mixed(high yellow to almost white) women.

2. Someone who doesn't care for looks.(I failed in the looks department.)

3. I prefer BBW or thick women, but that is not a deal breaker.

4. Outgoing 

5. Cuddly

6. Not ghetto 

7. Is not a gold digger or a player.

8. I prefer somebody who doesn't have kids. Don't need to be worried about being cheated on.

9. Likes rock music.

10. Most importantly: don't be a cheater!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No real specific type here, just as long as they're cool and have similar interests as me. I'd fuck a hot woman if she didn't have similar interests, but i wouldn't date her.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Errr I love a great personality but I guess a face, a nice face will get me just looking at someone, a manly... guy, I always see nice looking ones in the gym, but my bf is goodlooking too, but then I just love a funny guy, with a nice voice.

Tall... hmm.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

she gotta like getting her hair pulled and her ass smacked. a good personality to go with it and shes all i need.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> 1. I only date Latina/Cuban/Puerto Rican,Caucasian,Asian,and mixed(high yellow to almost white) women.
> 
> 2. Someone who doesn't care for looks.(I failed in the looks department.)
> 
> ...



NIN! <3


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Someone laid back who can have a joke and a laugh. As long as she's not stuck up I'm good.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sugar daddies. Nothing turns me on more than a man twice my age paying off my student loans + tuition.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Smart enough to enjoy extremely witty & dry British sarcastic humour, curvy (not fat) and sporty/outdoorsy...as in would rather mountain climb then sit at home on fat ass watching X-Factor or Big Brother.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like them white or latina with a pretty face, decent tits and a great ass. She has to be nice ( I don't like stuck up bitches ) and chatty with humor.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Geeks, nerds, as someone pointed out to me, is what I typically go for and feel comfortable with. Someone who loves wrestling as much or has some interest in it would be nice but not necessary. I'd prefer someone who also likes a vast amount of music like I do, doesn't have to have abs or any of that but I still have to find them attractive, funny and yet knows when to be serious, not clingy but doesn't always push me away, has some sensitivity but not like crying all the time or weak. 

Bonus points if they like anime, manga, and know pointless interesting facts :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A pretty face and a good heart

Luckily the girl I love have both.....it's just that she doesn't even know I love her like no one has ever loved anyone before.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bailey Jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> A pretty face and a good heart
> 
> Luckily the girl I love have both.....it's just that she doesn't even know I love her like no one has ever loved anyone before.


What's her name?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Her name is zaree.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> What's her name?


Her name is zaree


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Her name is zaree


That's very exotic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Bailey Jay


:tripsscust


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's very exotic.


And beautiful too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :tripsscust


You're just jealous that I have found THE ONE :drose

It's not my fault all the broads sprint out of your house Usian Bolt style when you ask to tickle their feet with dental brushes :hayden3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> You're just jealous that I have found THE ONE :drose
> 
> It's not my fault all the broads sprint out of your house Usian Bolt style when you ask to tickle their feet with dental brushes :hayden3


They'll be properly tied up, so you don't have to worry about them running _anywhere._

I hope you enjoy Bailey's dick-and-boob combo though. :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> They'll be properly tied up, so you don't have to worry about them running _anywhere._
> 
> I hope you enjoy Bailey's dick-and-boob combo though. :cudi


Me and Bailey will be having a lovely romantic stroll in the park when you're in jail for kidnapping and GBH :hayden2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Me and Bailey will be having a lovely romantic stroll in the park when you're in jail for kidnapping and GBH :hayden2


I need to stage an intervention and pull you back from the brink, man. Once you go down that glory hole...err... rabbit hole,there's no going back. Eschew the way of the trap and return to the light. It's not too late.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Me and Bailey will be having a lovely romantic stroll in the park when you're in jail for kidnapping and GBH :hayden2


Maybe Bailey might be able to protect you from Phaedra 



IDONTSHIV said:


> I need to stage an intervention and pull you back from the brink, man. Once you go down that glory hole...err... rabbit hole,there's no going back. Eschew the way of the trap and return to the *light*.


#TeamPale


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Me and Bailey will be having a lovely romantic stroll in the park when you're in jail for kidnapping and GBH :hayden2


It'll be worth it. :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I need to stage an intervention and pull you back from the brink, man. Once you go down that glory hole...err... rabbit hole,there's no going back. Eschew the way of the trap and return to the light. It's not too late.


Why would you want to stand in the way of true love? Don't you want me to be happy Shiv unk3








CJ said:


> Maybe Bailey might be able to protect you from Phaedra


Tbh the only way to be safe from Phaedra would be to hire The Beast Incarnate :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Why would you want to stand in the way of true love? Don't you want me to be happy Shiv unk3


It's not too late. Pull Out Now!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's not too late. Pull Out Now!


Blackbeard never pulls out!!!!!

Why else do you think I have to pay 57 separate women child support


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Blackbeard never pulls out!!!!!
> 
> Why else do you think I have to pay 57 separate women child support


So unless you're a wealthy pirate, there wont be much left when Bailey plunders your booty?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So unless you're a wealthy pirate, there wont be much left when Bailey plunders your booty?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

:maury I can't top that


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So unless you're a wealthy pirate, there wont be much left when Bailey plunders your booty?


OMG Shiv :maisielol2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> :maury I can't top that





CJ said:


> OMG Shiv :maisielol2


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Personality Wise:
1. Humor for sure
2. Intelligent
3. Caring
4. Polite
5. Someone who is always themselves and doesn't change around different people
6. Someone who can drink with me

Physically:
1. I'm a sucker for eyes
2. I'm a sucker for a looped nose ring
3. I'm a sucker for a full sleeve

I'd wife any of that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like sassy women who can keep my attitude and ego in check. I don't like submissive women because they're boring and there's no thrill in getting your way all the time. My main preference is busty light skinned women with long hair like Tinashe:










But I don't discriminate.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Does she draw tho? @RLStern


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Meth Rollins said:


> Someone laid back who can have a joke and a laugh. As long as she's not stuck up I'm good.


Do you actually like Taylor Swift? If so, your post is highly ironic, given that Swifty is the most stuck up a person can be.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Honestly everything I'm looking for I currently have with my girlfriend: Athletic body type, great smile and eyes, and has an awesome sense of humor with a laid-back personality. She's great and I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know if I have a "type". Charisma and charm are very attractive. And a guy with striking eyes and full lips is always a bonus.

As corny as it sounds, I just want a guy who generally makes me feel beautiful. I don't want to walk around feeling like he settled. 

I'm always single, though, since I'm more of a loner. So a guy who could appreciate that I need some alone time and space would be nice.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Dark complexion, dark eyes, dark hair, brunettes. Korean grills, Latina grills, Spanish, Greek, sexy races like that. 

Dominant, not physically, feminine still but with the capability of slapping me around, being aggressive and making me a bitch. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *I like sassy women who can keep my attitude and ego in check. I don't like submissive women because they're boring and there's no thrill in getting your way all the time. My main preference is busty light skinned women with long hair like Tinashe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her new video just dropped!

She looks hot, surprised you ain't got a gif avatar of her from that.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Tall with a big ass, fat pussy, can't be flat chested. And be real wit me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Dark complexion, dark eyes, dark hair, brunettes. Korean grills, Latina grills, Spanish, Greek, sexy races like that.
> 
> Dominant, not physically, feminine still but with the capability of slapping me around, being aggressive and making me a bitch.
> 
> ...


*
I know, @Empress posted it in the R & B Discussion thread in the Entertainment section. My mouth was open like :wall

I'm surprised you didn't notice Tinashe and Sasha have the same pose :evil*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

- *Shares a few common interests.* Not a ton of them because I'd basically be dating myself but with a pair of breasts. I'd like to think that having my ideal partner means that if she's into something that I'm not familiar with, then trying it out for the first time would be a pleasurable experience.

- *Can take a joke.* Like some people on here have probably picked up, I like to make a good wisecrack every now and then. If you're someone who's too serious all the time, you are going to hate me and it'd be best if we saw other people.

- *Assertive. *Can make her case on a subject without sounding santicmonious or over the top. Nothing rolls my eyes more than an "I am woman, here me roar!" type of attitude. I also don't want a yes-woman who just goes along with whatever choices I make and has no input on a group decision. I'm bound to make mistakes and if you don't want to call me out on what you can see as a potential mishap, well then, I hope you're happy with disappointments every now and then.

- Someone with great..._ass_ets. :side:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I know, @Empress posted it in the R & B Discussion thread in the Entertainment section. My mouth was open like :wall
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't notice Tinashe and Sasha have the same pose :evil*



















Some future avvy potential for you ^

Just waiting on her world tour now. Come on baby.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Do you actually like Taylor Swift? If so, your post is highly ironic, given that Swifty is the most stuck up a person can be.


Haha fair point, although...I would say she's probably more uptight than stuck up, and she still seems like she can have a laugh. She's chilled out a bit in the last couple of years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Some future avvy potential for you ^
> 
> Just waiting on her world tour now. Come on baby.


 @Sheamus_ROCKS







:dead2

*The tinfoil jacket can go, but her breasts are amazing.*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Good set of tits goes a long way.


----------



## Rekz (Jan 17, 2015)

Does It really matters? I mean, we're the IWC, we have no life, we love doritos and we're fat as fuck. We like to complain about everything. Imagine that in a relationship

- Hey, what do you want for dinner?
- Doritos
- But I was thinking about Chinese food
- ASIANS CAN'T DRAW! LOOK AT YOSHI TATSU! HE WAS A JOBBER!
- Okay...
- OH, YOU CAN'T SPEAK. YOU'RE LIKE ROMAN REIGNS. YOU'RE OVERRATED, I'M DONE WITH THIS RELATIONSHIP! 


Just kidding, of course. But I got no type, because my ex-gf was really beautiful but at the end I was really tired about her bullshit, so I think that my type is a nice girl with pretty face and millions of dollars in her bank account.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Annie Edison


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RLStern said:


> Back to looks, *someone who has the following body that looks like* Nikki Bella, Paige, Lita, Trish Stratus, *Chyna* and etc is considered attractive to me, I like women with muscle and women without, I like a wide variety of the female body as long as it's hygenic(if it don't stink...) *and feminine*.


Chyna? Feminine? :duck




























































































































































































































































































































































































:duck


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Rush said:


> Chyna? Feminine? :duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god this post really had me tense as I scrolled down. I was half expecting the hideous reveal of her forearm sized clitoris.

But moving on from that imagery, somebody in this thread needs to start matching you guys up with each other and save everyone some time.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't really have a type to be honest. Though one thing I'm attracted to that most people aren't is the shorter bob hair style. On the right woman it is just :homer

But that's just me, I'm weird


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I just have weird little personal appearance preferences that are totally unimportant but immediately catch my eye:

Girls with super curly hair, large breasts and an earthy vibe about them.
Guys with dimples, freckles, glasses and really animated expressiveness.

Otherwise, my thing is extremes; very dark or ultra pale, bushy long beards and real afros , body mods or pristine skin, perfect teeth or wonky ones, muscular or androgynous…anything goes so long as it is a unique style and true to the person, not some trend or whatever everyone else does/wears/likes. 

Intelligence, creative /athletic talent and a respect for nature with an enjoyment for outdoor pursuits are almost requirements. An open mind about my love for the creepy and unusual is probably a necessity. I mean, I *do* collect some pretty weird things, have some rather unusual friends and need to visit every haunted location a city has to offer! 

Kind and funny are 100% essential. Pagan is negotiable. While having a life purpose is important, money obsession is a major turn off. Anyone who wouldn’t be happy living near the beach and spending half the day barefoot doing nothing productive is not going to get on with me.

I’m also kind of old school in that manners matter. People who write thank you notes win my heart immediately. 

Oh yeah, and I value my time and space. I don’t want a partner around constantly. Someone with a job or education requirements where he/she travels tends to work out perfectly. Clingy horrifies me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is it weird that I wouldn't mind being with a slightly clingy man? :hmm: Perhaps my lack of experience is making me feel that way.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

No, not weird. Lots of couples enjoy spending loads of time together. When I’m in a relationship I want my partner around enough that we have quality adventures but not become bored with each other or have our separate friendships and interests suffer because we feel an obligation to do everything as a team. 

I happen to be someone who has a lot of interests that tend to be solitary - writing, art, solo trail running - and I sometimes enjoy visiting places like museums at my own pace, without someone else in tow. I also just really like being alone when I want that; I’m selfish about my private time, I blame it on growing up as an only child,


----------



## Seth Rollins Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

I think personality comes first? And she needs to have a beautiful face too. And of course, smart!

But if there's something I need, it's probably ass. lol

Meh you know what as long as she's attractive...well, I'm attracted.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> No, not weird. Lots of couples enjoy spending loads of time together. When I’m in a relationship I want my partner around enough that we have quality adventures but not become bored with each other or have our separate friendships and interests suffer because we feel an obligation to do everything as a team.
> 
> I happen to be someone who has a lot of interests that tend to be solitary - writing, art, solo trail running - and I sometimes enjoy visiting places like museums at my own pace, without someone else in tow. I also just really like being alone when I want that; I’m selfish about my private time, I blame it on growing up as an only child,


I get what you're getting at and I've heard my mother say similar things as well. I think I'd like to have a decent amount of 'together' time and know if I needed more we'd be able to have it, but still have my own separate identity. 

Guess I'll have to actually date someone to find out what I really prefer....if that ever happens. :cry


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hard to define. A great smile, great personality and great boobs are a must though. But I find a lot of different types to be attractive.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> but big/strong arms and *shoulders*


 @Kiz



Jack Thwagger said:


> and a *fat ass*


 @Marty


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> Good god this post really had me tense as I scrolled down. I was half expecting the hideous reveal of her forearm sized clitoris.
> 
> But moving on from that imagery, somebody in this thread needs to start matching you guys up with each other and save everyone some time.


Holy fuck I thought the same thing , I was getting ready to have to look at her dick.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fatties
I need to grab something while I'm thrusting, the fattie provides her waist for that. Its a win/win situation.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tall slim qt3.14 *****.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*A woman that likes to have a good time, has a great sense of humor, has a great personality, loves to have a great sense of adventure, knows herself, knows her worth, knows what she wants, is polite, doesn't play games, loves sports, loves video games, is respectful, caring, responsible, makes wise decisions, trust and has complete honesty.

Now onto looks. She has to have a nice smile, decent teeth, pretty face, brown eyes or hazel eyes, brunette, decent size boobs and nice donk aka ass.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Is it weird that I wouldn't mind being with a slightly clingy man? :hmm: Perhaps my lack of experience is making me feel that way.


you'd get sick of it really soon imo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> you'd get sick of it really soon imo


If I ever get in a relationship, I'll let you know. :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I ever get in a relationship, I'll let you know. :lol


I've been at that stage before where I just wanted to be in one and said stuff like that, but once you're in one and time passes you start to miss some aspects you had from singles life. I mean, I was single for a while so being in a relationship was a big change for me. Sometimes you just want to play some NHL on the PS with some friends and not have to talk about irrelevant stuff that happened to them on that day. Being extremely clingy isn't cute imo, it means there is something wrong with the person. Wanting to spend time together is one thing, but wanting it all the time and getting pissy and whinny when you don't get your own way just makes you look like a weirdo imo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I've been at that stage before where I just wanted to be in one and said stuff like that, but once you're in one and time passes you start to miss some aspects you had from singles life. I mean, I was single for a while so being in a relationship was a big change for me. Sometimes you just want to play some NHL on the PS with some friends and not have to talk about irrelevant stuff that happened to them on that day. Being extremely clingy isn't cute imo, it means there is something wrong with the person. Wanting to spend time together is one thing, but wanting it all the time and getting pissy and whinny when you don't get your own way just makes you look like a weirdo imo.


I've heard stuff like this said before, and all I can say is it's easy coming from someone who has been in a relationship. 

We wouldn't be able to relate to each other and trust me, single life ain't all that for someone who has been single their entire lives.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I've heard stuff like this said before, and all I can say is it's easy coming from someone who has been in a relationship.
> 
> We wouldn't be able to relate to each other and trust me, single life ain't all that for someone who has been single their entire lives.


I've pretty well been single my whole life besides 2 relationships. Neither were that long either lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Female, pulse :draper2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm in to attractive women, personally.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And moose.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's still Bailey Jay. And perhaps Sarina Valentina or Kamilla :drose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I've pretty well been single my whole life besides 2 relationships. Neither were that long either lol


Still different than being single forever. :shrug


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Still different than being single forever. :shrug


You could try dating sites, nothing wrong with that. A lot of people these days meet their partners through dating sites because it's much easier to find people with similar interests and personality to you. I'm sure you will find a guy for you as you seem a nice person but you have to go get him.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Rush said:


> Chyna? Feminine?


*Indeed she was, at times she looked bad to me, but so does everyone.

For example, Paige is considered very feminine and I find her attractive, yet at times she looks masculine and turns me off:*










*Chyna was hot, nice smile, nice butt, nice breasts and it got better as the years went by with the breast implants and leaner body, however after leaving the WWF she let herself go. when she was there, in tip top shape from 98-01 she was hot:
*















































































































































































































*Chyna's playboy in 2000 was very sexy, was also one of the hottest selling playboys and the highest selling WWF/WWE playboy of all time.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dell said:


> You could try dating sites, nothing wrong with that. A lot of people these days meet their partners through dating sites because it's much easier to find people with similar interests and personality to you. I'm sure you will find a guy for you as you seem a nice person but you have to go get him.


I have. They've failed miserably.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> @Kiz
> 
> 
> 
> @Marty


My ass is a 10/10


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have. They've failed miserably.


There's always the option of emigrating to Scotland and marrying me


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> There's always the option of emigrating to Scotland and marrying me


People actually emigrate to Scotland :confused


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> People actually emigrate to Scotland :confused


:lmao good point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well let's see.

Pretty sure she would need to be a Super Moderator of Wrestling Forum because in spite of all of my political and civic and philosophical protestations to the contrary it turns out I am drawn to raw, undiluted and absolute power.

If she was sweeter than honey-flavored moonshine (not that I know what that tastes like but anyway), was ineffably amazing, made me laugh and smile all the time and touched my heart and mind like no other that would be just fine, I suppose. 

She should really like music and recommend television shows, books and too much to list to me.

She needs to be the most gorgeous of all Southern Belles in my opinion. Who happens to love guns.

Also if she just so happened to be the undisputed Queen of Love and Beauty, that would be cool as well. 

And saving the best for last she ought to be a lesbian because what is life without a challenge or two? :maisie


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

When I grow up I wanna be DesolationRow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Mercy



DesolationRow said:


> Well let's see.
> 
> Pretty sure she would need to be a Super Moderator of Wrestling Forum because in spite of all of my political and civic and philosophical protestations to the contrary it turns out I am drawn to raw, undiluted and absolute power.
> 
> ...


*Would she have to be a fan of Hit-Girl and Arya as well? :aryalol*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A decent human being. Been with too many dicks in my lifetime, seduced by looks and status.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> A decent human being. Been with too many dicks in my lifetime, seduced by looks and status.


did you tie the knot yet? how's married life treating you?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> A decent human being. Been with too many dicks in my lifetime, seduced by looks and status.


Wait youre married? 

Well isnt that shocking, but still lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SkandorAkbar said:


> did you tie the knot yet? how's married life treating you?


no, going to wait till next year, maybe. Thing is we are kind of happy as things stand rn not really sure of the purpose of marrying, I mean if it's just to gove everyone a big party then i can do that without changing my relationship status. We don't know rn. 

Addy, I'm engaged.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My time in England left me with a hankering for pale British hotties.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My time in England left me with a hankering for pale British hotties.


I'm pale and British, will 2 outta 3 do?

aige


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My time in England left me with a hankering for pale British hotties.


Same here, buddy. Gotta love those pale English girls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dell said:


> I'm pale and British, will 2 outta 3 do?
> 
> aige


Well, I'm intrigued. Confidence is attractive too. Besides I live by the old adage any port in a storm, so it's all good.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> no, going to wait till next year, maybe. Thing is we are kind of happy as things stand rn not really sure of the purpose of marrying, I mean if it's just to gove everyone a big party then i can do that without changing my relationship status. We don't know rn.
> 
> Addy, I'm engaged.



just elope, get married by the justice of the peace, go about your life.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SkandorAkbar said:


> just elope, get married by the justice of the peace, go about your life.


it's not about other people really tbh, it's about us, and we'll do it if it feels right.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

page 3 girls. :cena5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> it's not about other people really tbh, it's about us, and we'll do it if it feels right.


 Phaedra, you're engaged. I suppose ishould cancel my flight to Glasgow to attempt to woo you, 

No, seriously, that's great. I hope it's everything you wish it to be.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My time in England left me with a hankering for pale British hotties.


Do visit again then! :wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Do visit again then! :wink2:


I lived here for 3 years. I'm pretty sure, they dont want me back,


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I lived here for 3 years. I'm pretty sure, they dont want me back,


Where do you live now? Well apparently we take anyone and everyone, so im sure you will be okay. ;]


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Phaedra, you're engaged. I suppose ishould cancel my flight to Glasgow to attempt to woo you,
> 
> No, seriously, that's great. I hope it's everything you wish it to be.


lol, if you come i'll be the one chain smoking by the doors at glasgow airport lol. 

thanks matey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lol, if you come i'll be the one chain smoking by the doors at glasgow airport lol.
> 
> thanks matey.



:lol

Blackbeard will probably be caught in a trap, somewhere.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol
> 
> Blackbeard will probably be caught in a trap, somewhere.


You ever seen pulp fiction, in the pawn shop? that's where he'll be lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> You ever seen pulp fiction, in the pawn shop? that's where he'll be lol.


:lol

I'm not sure I want to know which end he'll be on.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol
> 
> Blackbeard will probably be caught in a trap, somewhere.


wait... is she engaged to blackbeard?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm not sure I want to know which end he'll be on.


we all know  

just to clarify i'm kidding, @HouseBlackbeard is not my gimp and I don't rape him. See I've been caught in making a joke and people taking me seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> we all know
> 
> just to clarify i'm kidding, @HouseBlackbeard is not my gimp and I don't rape him. See I've been caught in making a joke and people taking me seriously.


I know it's all in clean fun. In that vein, I'd like to dedicate this song to Blackbeard:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol
> 
> Blackbeard will probably be caught in a trap, somewhere.


Exactly what kind of trap are you talking about? :austin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Exactly what kind of trap are you talking about? :austin3


He is the leader of Blackbeard's Team Trap. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/blackbeard-s-team-trap.html


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He is the leader of #Blackbeard'sTeamTrap. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/blackbeard-s-team-trap.html


Oh, I know. The SC smiley should've been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont get why its called teamtrap though and if it didnt have a liking of Bailey Jay in there, id of joined, god damn it, who is Bailey Jay, like who is she?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Oh, I know. The SC smiley should've been a dead giveaway.


Maybe, they are aficionados of Admiral Ackbar? :shrug.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I dont get why its called teamtrap though and if it didnt have a liking of Bailey Jay in there, id of joined, god damn it, who is Bailey Jay, like who is she?


Addy, I feel like a parent telling you that the Easter Bunny isnt real. But this link might enlighten you. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i6QKYb4teqPMBVw&bvm=bv.90491159,d.cGU&cad=rja


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Addy, I feel like a parent telling you that the Easter Bunny isnt real. But this link might enlighten you. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i6QKYb4teqPMBVw&bvm=bv.90491159,d.cGU&cad=rja


Oh, see I didnt know that, time to do my urban slang research... Second thing I didnt know on this site, FML.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd let her beat the fuck out of me and I would thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My time in England left me with a hankering for pale British hotties.


I can get behind this line of thinking


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

All this talk of me while I was offline roud


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty eyes and personality are a must with me.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

soft smooth features and an innocent look.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful, exotic goddess who knows how to both suck dick and get fucked. Preferably at the same time.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Chump said:


> Beautiful, exotic goddess who knows how to both suck dick and get fucked. Preferably at the same time.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

It all depends really if I like her or not, though I tend to favor women who, physically, are short and cute, and mentally, strong and relaxed.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

the not-annoying, constantly nagging, self-centered, 24/7 serious, ugly looking type


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hilary Clinton.


----------

